# 

## eciver

---

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

Po co robić tak rozbudowaną instalację LAN w domu? Ja bym zrobił max 2-4 gniazda łącznie do komputera stacjonarnego plus podłączenie 1-2 accesspoint-ów do radiówki (zależnie od uzyskanych zasięgów). Wcześniej trzeba zrobić pomiary zasięgu aby określić lokalizację accesspoitów, by pokryć polem cały dom + taras. To tak na marginesie.

----------


## michcio0711

Generalnie koncept masz bardzo dobry.

Jeśli chodzi o antenę satelitarną - ona musi być od południa, bo orbita geostacjonarna jest w płaszczyźnie równika i tego nie zmienisz  :tongue: 

Gdzieś w środku domu, może przy jakiejś szafce w przedpokoju możesz umieścić gniazdo LAN do podłączenia ewentualnego AP WiFi żeby móc korzystać z Internetu na laptopie czy smartphonie. Sygnał z garderoby na poddaszu niekoniecznie musi dotrzeć w każdy zakamarek i okolice domu.
Tam gdzie TV powinno być też gniazdo LAN bo większość telewizorów można podłączyć do Internetu. A za pare lat spopularyzuje się znacznie ipTV, wtedy skrętka będzie jak znalazł.

Od anteny SAT przy dwóch konwerterach Quattro musisz wyjść 8 koncentrykami. 
Zadbaj o to, żeby przewody na zewnątrz (mające kontakt ze słońcem, deszczem, temperaturą) były żelowane, unikniesz ich wymiany za parę lat. W ściany też nie pchać byle koncentryka z marketu za 30 gr/mb bo będzie za pare lat kucie ścian. Pomyśl o np. Triset-113. To praktycznie najlepszy przewód w tym przedziale cenowym.

Jeśli chodzi o dobór anten naziemnych, to zależy od poziomów sygnałów i kierunków, a to od lokalizacji i mocy nadajników. Chodzi głównie o TV.
Zorientuj się z jakich nadajników będziesz odbierał TV (najpewniej po ustawieniu anten sąsiadów) i sprawdź odbiór, tzn. mały telewizorek, jakaś Yaga do tego i poskakać po dachu oceniając odbiór. Daleko od nadajnika ściana to może być zbyt nisko. Jeśli też TVP1 w twojej okolicy nie nadaje na VHF, to możliwe, że nie będziesz potrzebował tej anteny w ogóle.
No i to nieszczęsne DVB-T. Za 3-4 lata zniknie naziemny analog, już powoli zastępuje go DVB-T. Jeśli już możesz odbierać 2 i 3 multipleks, to nie myśl o analogowej TV, bo nie ma sensu. Sprawdź na stronie emitela no i koniecznie samemu, bo teoria teorię a praktyka praktyką. Prawdopodobnie DVB-T bardzo uprości instalację (tzn. tylko antena UHF i FM, przeważnie niekonieczny wzmacniacz ani zwrotnice kanałowe, antena mniejsza).

Jeśli chodzi o kamerę, domofon... Jakiekolwiek przewody w ziemi muszą być kablami (tzn. do układania w ziemi), inaczej się rozlecą.
Domofony z kamerą z reguły nie potrzebują koncentryka, obraz idzie przewodem domofonowym. Także może być problem z podłączeniem domofonu do TV, chyba, że znajdziesz domofon, który ma taką opcję.

Zadbać też trzeba o inną stronę instalacji. 
Do "centralki" doprowadź przewód uziemienia z szyny wyrównawczej, kable staraj się układać w miarę blisko siebie, bez rozwalania ich z dala od siebie ile się da. Inaczej po każdej burzy będzie trzeba wymieniać sprzęt.

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

Ze środka domu też niekoniecznie. Warto sprawdzić wcześniej. Poza tym do AP nie trzeba gniazda, wystarczy wystający ze ściany kawalek skrętki zakończony RJ-tem + gniazdo zasilania.

----------


## eciver

---

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> Czy internet w pokoju w gniazdku będę mógł rozdzielić za pomocą huba, switcha? Gdybym chciał np. podłączyć telewizor i PC kablem do internetu, a drugi RJ miałbym zajęty przez splitter?


Oczywiście. Switcha zawsze możesz dać. Switcha - nie huba.

----------


## eciver

---

----------


## michcio0711

Dokładnie. Antena najlepiej kierunkowa, coś z jakichś Yagi, albo ATX. Tu masz duży wybór: www.dipol.com.pl . 
Antena satelitarna - ustawiona jest właściwie idealnie na południe (z kilkunastostopniowym odchyłem na zachód). Popatrz jak mają sąsiedzi.

----------


## eciver

---

----------


## michcio0711

Kabel koncentryczny do TV/radio ma impedancję dokładnie 75 Ohm.
Klasa to raczej wewnętrzne nazewnictwo producenta, podkreśla sobie tym jakość swojego kabla  :smile: 

Nie ma żadnych przeciwwskazań co do układania przewodów w peszlu. To nawet lepiej. Technologie teleinformatyczne zmieniają się co kilka lat i warto jest mieć możliwość zmiany okablowania (przynajmniej w pewnym stopniu).

Co do wzmacniacza - zależy od tego, jaki poziom sygnału uzyska się na antenie. To można ocenić dopiero po zmontowaniu instalacji.

Możesz jeszcze ułożyć przewody głośnikowe w salonie i zakończyć gniazdami. Chodzi o tylne kolumny kina domowego. Wtedy nie plączą się od nich kable.

----------


## Liwko

Trochę nie w temacie ale myślę że się może przydać. Jeżeli mamy w domu ścianę na której możemy wyświetlić projektor to warto w tym miejscu ukryć jakąś rynienkę na kable. Może się kiedyś przydać bo efekt powalający i ceny projektorów są na poziomie telewizorów. Ja o tym nie pomyślałem a kupiłem i teraz wyglada to "trochę" fajansiarsko.

----------


## ktosiek

Ja mam zrobione rozprowadzenie kina domowego, w rogi salonu, po podłodze, i zakończone będzie właśnie gniazdkiem. Tak samo ściana na TV. Wstawiony mam taki kanał prostokątny (chyba z wentylacji  :wink:  ). Świetna sprawa. Wtyczka się mieści. Chyba jest zdjęcie w dzienniku. niestety już jest za późno do wstawienia skrętki. Bo raczej nie puszcza się go razem w peszlu z prądowymi. Mam jeden TV i jedną skrętkę do każdego pokoju, może wystarczy. Jak będzie TV to może nie będzie internetu, jak nie to Wi-fi.

----------


## Liwko

Chodziło mi o miejsce na suficie gdzie jest podwieszony projektor. Nawet jak na razie go nie ma to warto taką rynienkę od tego miejsca do odbiornika poprowadzić.

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

Może się przyda: http://plc-home.pl/realizacja-systemu/okablowanie

----------


## eciver

---

----------


## salik

> Ja bym zrobił max 2-4 gniazda łącznie do komputera stacjonarnego plus podłączenie 1-2 accesspoint-ów do radiówki (zależnie od uzyskanych zasięgów)


 Oglądałeś kiedyś coś po G w jakości FullHD?
Jak nie to spróbuj.
Czasami nawet N-ka nie wyrabia, kiedy więcej klientów i robi się ruch 'w eterze'.
Do tego Wifi daje jednak czasami odczuwalnie większe opóźnienia choćby w graniu online.
Ja też jestem zwolennikiem Wifi, bo to brak pałętających się kabli ale nie przesadzajmy że ta technologia jest na tyle dobra żeby w ogóle wyprzeć kable...

----------


## witu102

Myślę, że jak na etapie budowy remontu pociągnie się skrętkę gdzie trzeba to nie będzie kłopotu. Koszt skrętki to około 1,20zł/mb..koszt sprzętu WiFi spełniającego wymagania przesyłu MBit to tysiące zł...

----------


## mp_krk

Witam, jestem w przede dniu wykonywania instalacji więc mam do Was kilka pytań i prośbę o poradę:

1/ instalacja internetowa

- planuję pociągnąć skrętkę UTP kat5 od miejsca planowanego montażu anteny internetu bezprzewodowego do garderoby na poddaszu

- skrętka pójdzie następnie z garderoby do pokoi na poddaszu (3) i na parterze (2); dodatkowo z garderoby jeden przewód pójdzie do holu na ew. podpięcie AP WiFi

- w garderobie tej rozmieszcze router (czy switch?) ro rozdzielenia sygnału

- podłączenie ew. internetu z tpsa - rozumiem że przewód trzeba podciągnąć z miejsca planowanego montażu telefonu (?) również do garderoby? również skrętka czy kabel telefoniczny ytksy?

2/ Instalacja tv

- antena zamontowana na stronie południowej domu; planuję wyposażyć talerz w konwerter quattro i pociągnąć od niej 4x koncentryk do garderoby

- w garderobie zlokalizować multiswitch: 4 wejścia od anteny; wyjścia następnie koncentrykiem do pokoi na poddaszu (2) i parterze (2)

- w garderobie zlokalizowany będzie również splitter do rozbicia sygnału C+/CP na owe 4 telewizory; w spliterze karta abonencka; przy tv dekodery z kartami od splitera

Czy prawidłowo to rozplanowałem? Będzie działać :smile: ?

Czy połączenie multiswitcha i splitera w jednym systemie jest prawidłowe?

----------


## witu102

jak na mój gust wszystko wydaje się ok, ale jak chcesz rozdzielać program z c+ pamiętaj, żeby skrętkę dać blisko koncentryka w pokojach :smile:

----------


## mp_krk

zerknąłem jeszcze na poniższy schemat:



generalnie chcę zrobić coś podobnego, tyle że bez anten naziemnych, może kamera...

na schemacie Dipola jest info o 2talerzach, 2 konwerterach quattro i 8 x koncentryk do multiswitcha

* czy w moim przypadku jest to konieczne czy wystarczy 1xtalerz, 1xquattro, 4xkoncentryk żel. do multiswitcha? bo u nich chyba mowa o 8 odbiornikach tv
* czy od multiswitcha do gniazdek w pokojach prowadzić 1xprzewód   czy 2xprzewód (na pokój)

*witu102*,
a po co skrętka w tym przypadku, możesz rozjaśnić?

----------


## mrxaoo

No ok, teraz wszystko jaśniejsze. Jak zacznę kłaść te kable, to pewnie pojawią się kolejne wątpliwości. 
Ale jeszcze 2 pytania:
1. Coś tak bogato u Ciebie tych kabli już położonych. Czy mi się tak tylko wydaje?
2. Odnośnie wewnętrznej linii telefonicznej - jak rozwiązać topologię sieci wewnątrz lokalu? potrzebuję w 3 pomieszczeniach mieć gniazdka, tak na wszelki wypadek. Ciągnąć bezpośrednio od tej puszki, gwiazdą? czy jak?

----------


## Jarek.P

No wiesz... kurcze, u mnie w ogóle kabli jest sporo, nie tylko na tym zdjęciu  :smile:  W samym domu wszelakich przewodów mam w sumie ponad 3,5 kilometra  :big grin: 
Ale to nie obowiązek, a po prostu moje zboczenie hobbystyczno-zawodowe. Instalacji mam duuużo i wszelakich, niektóre z nich pokazuję w swoim dzienniku.

Co do wewnętrznej instalacji - gwiazda, tylko gwiazda! I jeśli mogę coś doradzić - nie rób osobnej instalacji telefonicznej. Zrób w domu sieć "komputerową", przewodami typu skrętka ethernet, zakończonymi gniazdkami RJ45, w miejscach, które mogą być potem miejscami "pracy" (mam tu na myśli planowane biurka w gabinecie czy pokoju dziecinnym, ale również kącik AV w salonie) te gniazdka dawaj podwójne (i oczywiście dwa osobne przewody na strych). A co sobie potem do takiego gniazdka na strychu zakrosujesz, czy linię telefoniczną, czy sieć komputerową, czy może jeszcze coś innego to już będzie twoja wolna wola i kwestia przełożenia wtyczki na patchpanelu. 
Nawet tam, gdzie planujesz telefon i wiesz, że tam będzie na pewno telefon, a nie komputer, zrób gniazdko ethernet. Dziś podłączysz do niego telefon, a za parę lat? Może w miejsce normalnego telefonu postawisz tam "internetowy" IP-phone? Dzięki takiej instalacji będzie to tylko kwestia przełożenia wtyczki na strychu.

J.

----------


## mrxaoo

no jasne, wszystko się zgadza. 
Czyli robię skrzynkę w wiatrołapie z peszlem na zewnątrz zbieżną z Twoją. Z zewnątrz 10 par wolnych kabli itp. Z tego panelu idę na górę-stryszek skrętką, tam sobie robię skrzyneczkę rozdzielczą, z której idę na pokoje zgodnie z potrzebami planowo.
Jak wejdzie tepsa ziemią, to peszlem do skrzyneczki, na zaciskach łączę ze skrętką na kabelek idący na górę-stryszek. I tam już łączę i wychodzę gwiazdą. Wszystko na UTP.
Nic nie pomieszałem?
I jeszcze jedno - planowałem 2 x skrętka - jeden to LAN'u, drugi w rezerwie, np. do splittera. Czy w takim razie trzeci kabel jest potrzebny? Czy jednak można i wystarczy na jednej skrętce puścić sygnał od splittera i telefon?

----------


## Jarek.P

> I jeszcze jedno - planowałem 2 x skrętka - jeden to LAN'u, drugi w rezerwie, np. do splittera. Czy w takim razie trzeci kabel jest potrzebny? Czy jednak można i wystarczy na jednej skrętce puścić sygnał od splittera i telefon?


Czekaj, nie rozumiem, w której części instalacji to planowałeś? Do gniazdek? Jeśli tak, to trzeci nie jest potrzebny, w jednej skrętce masz cztery pary, więc możesz tam sporo upchać. Zresztą, nawet jeśli wykorzystujesz skrętkę do połączenia ethernetu, to też możesz jeszcze kombinować.
A co do splittera - dlatego namawiałem na wyciągnięcie linii telefonicznej na strych, bo najlepiej ów splitter dać właśnie tam. Tam postawić modem ADSL, najlepiej w formie routera i stamtąd jechać już czystym ethernetem do komputerów, a zza splittera, gołą odfiltrowaną linią telefoniczną do telefonów.

J.

----------


## mrxaoo

no no no! właśnie tak. Wszystkie "wejścia" na stryszek - i stamtąd dzielenie na poszczególne pokoje. LAN dokładnie jak mówisz - linia telefoniczna na strych (tą skrętką, wprowadzoną Twoim patentem do domu/przedsionka, dalej na stryszek podrzuconą) i stamtąd już gwiazda do gniazdek pod RJ45.

----------


## ardziu

Między domem a bramą to najlepiej położyć jakąś rurkę (nie peszel) - niektórzy providerzy dają sygnał światłowodem - wtedy nawet najlepszy miedziany kabel przy bramie nie pomoże  :smile: 
Do każdego miejsca gdzie jest tv lub komp też lepiej dać skrętkę (lub rurkę, jeśli ktoś chce na bogato) - niektórzy providerzy tv dają po światłowodzie i skrętce, a nie po kablu koncentrycznym.

----------


## mrxaoo

> Dobra, po kolei:
> 1) w ziemi muszą być kable przystosowane do instalacji ziemnych. W przypadku instalacji niskonapięciowych - żelowane (tak, każdy przewód tego typu ma swój żelowany odpowiednik), w przypadku instalacji 230V - przewody w czarnej izolacji, np.  typu YKY. Peszel wtedy (w ziemi) już niepotrzebny. Przewód wieloparowy możesz wykorzystać do iluś rzeczy naraz, jednym takim przewodem może iść i domofon i telefon i jeszcze jakieś sterowanie bramy. Nie warto w tej chwili nad tym myśleć, po prostu daj wieloparowy przewód (minimum 10 par, 20 żył znaczy) i to starczy na wszystko.


No dobra, powracam do tematu. Gdzie kupić taki kabel? Fakt, że nie zadzwoniłem do hurtowni (długi weekend) i tylko googlam, ale nic nie mogę wygooglać... tylko klasyczny nie żewlowany mi się znajduje.... YTKSY -  bez uziemienia ma być?

----------


## mrxaoo

No dobra, chyba znalazłem to, czego szukałem:

Kabel XzTKMXpw 5x4x0,5

I rozumiem, że 5x4 to też 20 żył i może tak być. Wiązki kabla stanowią izolowane żyły skręcone w czwórki. To chyba bez większej różnicy?

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak, może być kręcony w czwórki, dla Ciebie to bez różnicy.

Tu masz sposób oznaczania czwórek:

http://www.madex.pl/tl_files/madex/p...ania/k_k_3.pdf

J.

----------


## mrxaoo

A jeszcze w takim układzie zapytam - kabel UTP. Wewnętrzny. Jakiś konkretny? Ceny są od 100 pln do 400 pln za 305mb. UTP wystarcza (odległości do 25m)?

Dawać "ten droższy" ? niby 100% miedzi: 290pln/300m
http://allegro.pl/kabel-utp-kat-5e-3...193641935.html
czy ten tańszy, AL-CU: 105pln/300m.
http://allegro.pl/kabel-utp-kat-5e-3...193641781.html

Linki przypadkowe, jednego sprzedającego, dla porównania en.

----------


## Jarek.P

UTP wystarczy, FTP amatorsko nie używaj, nawet jeśli znajdziesz w dobrej cenie. Zrobienie prawidłowo instalacji pod FTP nie jest takie proste, a źle zrobiona FTP może działać gorzej, zamiast lepiej.

Co do samego przewodu - unikaj wynalazków typu Al-Cu bądź Fe-Cu, szukaj przewodu z czystej miedzi. Tamte są dużo tańsze, fakt, ale i dużo gorsze. Różnicy w parametrach bez pomiarów (a kto dla domowych instalacji LAN by takie robił?) nie zauważysz, ale przy montażu już owszem, one są kruche, dużo bardziej kruche od miedzi, mogą się łatwo łamać przy upychaniu gniazdka.

J.

----------


## mrxaoo

No jasne, liczyłem na Twoją odpowiedź. Firma się liczy? Maxcable, linkbasic - mówi Ci coś ten producent? Czy dołożyć te 100 pln do NETSET a czy tam innego BELDEN a?

----------


## mrxaoo

Netset chwali się 15 latami gwarancji...

----------


## Jarek.P

Myślę, że o ile nie warto się pchać w powlekane miedzią aluminium, to i nie ma co przesadzać w drugą stronę, do domowej instalacji LAN nie musisz mieć markowego przewodu z górnej półki, poszukaj czegoś, co będzie miało korzystną cenę, a nie będzie podejrzanie tanie przy tym (zdarzają się sprzedawcy-oszuści, zwłaszcza na allegro, sprzedają miedziowane przewody jako miedziane. W opisie aukcji masz coś w stylu "Przewód UTP kat.5, najwyższa jakość, miedź!!!", a potem się okazuje, że owszem, miedź... jest. Sprzedawca przecież nie pisał, że jest jej 100%, prawda? )

J.

----------


## emmer

Witam. Podepnę sie pod temat jeżeli można

wiem, że jest u tu sporo łebskich osób, dlatego pytam zanim cos zrobię

w wykańczanym domu elektryk położył mi intalację. chodzi mi głównie o satelitę. wprowadził mi 3 przewody - ogólnie ok - dwóch potrzebuję do salonu (dekoder polsatu z nagrywaniem) i jeden do sypialni (dodatkowy dekoder multiroom). 
ale brakuje mi teraz do tych dwóch telewizorów przewodów do DVB-T. i teraz pytanie czy dołożyć jeden przewód i rozdzielić na dwa telewizory (opcja ostateczna bo połozone są tynki), czy da się z tych trzech przewodów porozsyłac sygnał inaczej?

----------


## Wakmen

> Witam. Podepnę sie pod temat jeżeli można
> 
> wiem, że jest u tu sporo łebskich osób, dlatego pytam zanim cos zrobię
> 
> w wykańczanym domu elektryk położył mi intalację. chodzi mi głównie o satelitę. wprowadził mi 3 przewody - ogólnie ok - dwóch potrzebuję do salonu (dekoder polsatu z nagrywaniem) i jeden do sypialni (dodatkowy dekoder multiroom). 
> ale brakuje mi teraz do tych dwóch telewizorów przewodów do DVB-T. i teraz pytanie czy dołożyć jeden przewód i rozdzielić na dwa telewizory (opcja ostateczna bo połozone są tynki), czy da się z tych trzech przewodów porozsyłac sygnał inaczej?


Miało być tanio czy wykonawca po prostu się nie znał na sprawie? Jeżeli to pierwsze to teraz masz przeróbki dość kosztowne a jeżeli to drugie to niech fachowiec przychodzi i poprawia.

Według mnie dołożyć należy nie jeden a 2 koncentryki oraz .... zamontować multiswitch (nawet dla tak małej instalacji). Jak? to juz chyba Ty musisz wiedzieć.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Witam. Podepnę sie pod temat jeżeli można
> 
> wiem, że jest u tu sporo łebskich osób, dlatego pytam zanim cos zrobię
> 
> w wykańczanym domu elektryk położył mi intalację. chodzi mi głównie o satelitę. wprowadził mi 3 przewody - ogólnie ok - dwóch potrzebuję do salonu (dekoder polsatu z nagrywaniem) i jeden do sypialni (dodatkowy dekoder multiroom). 
> ale brakuje mi teraz do tych dwóch telewizorów przewodów do DVB-T. i teraz pytanie czy dołożyć jeden przewód i rozdzielić na dwa telewizory (opcja ostateczna bo połozone są tynki), czy da się z tych trzech przewodów porozsyłac sygnał inaczej?


Jeżeli te 3przewody obecnie schodzą się w jedno miejsce np. na poddaszu a z poddasza możesz wyprowadzić kolejne na dach, to tak jak kolega Wakmen pisze, założysz multiswitch do tego gniazda SAT i po temacie.
Mógłbyś także zastosować sumatory RTV-SAT, tańsze rozwiązanie, jednak musiałbyś dodatkowo stosować rozgałęźnik RTV, tracisz także dodatkowe decybele.
Pzdr

----------


## Husy

Witam,
przymierzam sie do wykonania instalacji TV oraz LAN.
Sytuacja wygląda jak na rysunku:

Wszystkie domy leżą na jednej posesji.
Do domu1 dochodzi koncentrakiem kablówka. Pomiędzy domami (1i2 oraz 1i3) mam w ziemi rozłożoną rurę kanalizacyjną na poprowadzenie instalacji.
Chciałbym zbudować:
 1)instalację telewizji aby można było podłączyć  w:
- dom1 dwa telewizory, 
- dom2 dwa telewizory,
- dom3 sześć telewizorów. 

2) Sieć LAN (także z kablówki):
-dom1 dwa wireless access pointy
-dom2 jeden wireless access point
-dom3 dwa wireless access pointy

W głowie ułożył mi się taki schemat LAN:



Proszę o sugestie jakich użyć urządzeń do LAN oraz jak wykonać sieć TV

Z góry dziękuje za pomysły.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

Sieć TV wykonaj "normalnie", przy użyciu rozdzielacza, najlepiej aktywnego (np. taki), zadbaj tylko o położenie między domami dobrego koncentryka, może nawet grubego, takiego jak do linii magistralnych (np. Triset-11). Mimo tej rury PVC dałbym jednak koncentryk żelowany. Kabel w ziemi to kabel w ziemi, rura ci się gdzieś rozszczelni z jakiejkolwiek przyczyny i będzie problem, jak zwykły "wnętrzowy" zamoknie...

Natomiast net - nie lepiej ustawić te urządzenia z kolejnych domów w łańcuch? Zawsze to trochę na odległości zaoszczędzisz. Chyba, że to kiepski pomysł z innych przyczyn (domy nie leżą w linii, obawa, że urządzenie w domu pośrodku może być wyłączane przez użytkownika, itp.).
Między domami skrętka "zewnętrzna" żelowana, nie ważne, że to idzie w rurze. Poza tym wydaje się OK. 
W domu 3 wrysowałeś "router" ale masz na myśli faktycznie router, czy chodzi Ci tylko o coś, co będzie nie tylko AP, ale i "przelotką"? Bo routowanie sygnału w tym miejscu nie ma sensu, o ile nie chcesz mieć tego domu totalnie odseparowanego (w sensie sieciowym) od reszty, z własną osobną siecią, bo np. mieszka tam osobna rodzina, jedynie od ciebie dzierżawiąca internet, ale wtedy zrobiłbym to jeszcze inaczej.

J.

----------


## Husy

> Sieć TV wykonaj "normalnie", przy użyciu rozdzielacza, najlepiej aktywnego (np. taki), zadbaj tylko o położenie między domami dobrego koncentryka, może nawet grubego, takiego jak do linii magistralnych (np. Triset-11). Mimo tej rury PVC dałbym jednak koncentryk żelowany. Kabel w ziemi to kabel w ziemi, rura ci się gdzieś rozszczelni z jakiejkolwiek przyczyny i będzie problem, jak zwykły "wnętrzowy" zamoknie...
> 
> Natomiast net - nie lepiej ustawić te urządzenia z kolejnych domów w łańcuch? Zawsze to trochę na odległości zaoszczędzisz. Chyba, że to kiepski pomysł z innych przyczyn (domy nie leżą w linii, obawa, że urządzenie w domu pośrodku może być wyłączane przez użytkownika, itp.).
> Między domami skrętka "zewnętrzna" żelowana, nie ważne, że to idzie w rurze. Poza tym wydaje się OK. 
> W domu 3 wrysowałeś "router" ale masz na myśli faktycznie router, czy chodzi Ci tylko o coś, co będzie nie tylko AP, ale i "przelotką"? Bo routowanie sygnału w tym miejscu nie ma sensu, o ile nie chcesz mieć tego domu totalnie odseparowanego (w sensie sieciowym) od reszty, z własną osobną siecią, bo np. mieszka tam osobna rodzina, jedynie od ciebie dzierżawiąca internet, ale wtedy zrobiłbym to jeszcze inaczej.
> 
> J.


Jacek.P dzięki za odpowiedz.
Otóż w każdym z domów chce mieć oddzielne sieci z filtracja Mac (żeby mieć pełna kontrole nad osobami dostajacymi sie do sieci). Do domow internet jest udostepniniany za darmo. Przyszlosciowo chcialbym dodatkowo podzielić łącze np 40mb na poszczególne domki (np domek1 - 20mb,dom2 - 10mb, dom3 - 10mb) i do tego podobno potrzebuje jakiegoś router do którego można wygrać "Tomato". Nie można poprowadzić od domu do domu ponieważ rurę mam polozona w takiej konfiguracji dom1-dom2 oraz dom1-dom3. A jak Ty byś to poprowadził?

----------


## Husy

> Sieć TV wykonaj "normalnie", przy użyciu rozdzielacza, najlepiej aktywnego (np. taki), 
> 
> J.


Jeśli chodzi o rozprowadzenie TV to czy tak będzie ok?

----------


## Jarek.P

Ja bym zrobił po pierwsze centralny router z dzieleniem pasma, robiłbym to na TP-Linku z wgranym softem Gargoyle, ale po prostu ten soft znam i lubię, Tomato też będzie OK. A za tym routerem, w każdym domu routerek dostępowy z access-pointem, niezależnym NATem i DHCP, jeśliby sieci w każdym domu miały pracować niezależnie, ew. tylko access pointy, a DHCP i nat byłby załatwiany centralnie przez ten główny router, wtedy na całości masz jedną sieć nadzorowaną w całości przez siebie, sam też będziesz mógł wpuszczać konkretne komputery do sieci filtrując ich MAC adresy, jeśli tak chcesz.

J.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Jeśli chodzi o rozprowadzenie TV to czy tak będzie ok?


Witam 
Nie koniecznie. Zależy wszystko od sygnału jaki uzyskasz za zwrotnicą multimedialną. Jeżeli będzie w granicach 65-75 dB, zastosuj Vectora Amigo w pierwszym domku (http://www.abovio.vector.com.pl/wzma...go-m-865-p-30/) do tego odgałęźniki z odpowiednim tłumieniem.
Inną kwestią jest zgoda TV kablowej na rozdział sygnału, miernik poziomu sygnału mile widziany do wysterowania wzmacniacza (wzmocnienia i korekcji) 
Pzdr

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Inną kwestią jest zgoda TV kablowej na rozdział sygnału, ...


Bez dodatkowych opłat się nie obejdzie a ponadto jak już kablówka wejdzie to ... da swój sprzęt i Ty nie będziesz musiał się martwić.

----------


## Husy

> Witam 
> 
> Inną kwestią jest zgoda TV kablowej na rozdział sygnału,
> Pzdr





> Bez dodatkowych opłat się nie obejdzie a ponadto jak już kablówka wejdzie to ... da swój sprzęt i Ty nie będziesz musiał się martwić.


Witam,
Dziękuje wszystkim za odpowiedzi.
Z kablówką już rozmawiałem, jeśli jest to na jednej posesji (jeden właściciel) i nie zarabiam na tym, to ich interesuje tylko to co do pierwszego gniazda, a później mogę dzielić sobie jak chcę. A więc wszystkie warunki są spełniane. Tylko trzeba to teraz dobrze podzielić.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## kasprzyk

Mniej więcej tak:
nie wiem o co chodzi, plik automatycznie został zmniejszony

----------


## Husy

> Mniej więcej tak:
> nie wiem o co chodzi, plik automatycznie został zmniejszony


a mógłbyś opisać elementy? :




Zastanawiam się jeszcze jakich kabli użyć.
Oczywiście pomiędzy domami w rurze użyję kabli żelowanych. 

Do TV:
Triset-113 

czy może wystarczy np taki 
http://www.hollex.pl/kabel/kabel-sat...a-rg6u-cu-100m

Do internetu:

U/UTP 4x2xAWG24 kat.5e, drut, PVC, Belden (BL-1583E)

Czy te kable będą dobre, czy można dać coś tańszego a wystarczającego jakościowo?

----------


## kasprzyk

Witam
Przepraszam, że dopiero teraz, byłem "wyjechany"  :wink: 
Ja mam przekonanie do firmy Satlan - jeżeli chodzi o przewody antenowe.
1 - wzmacniacz do którego podałem link wyżej.
2- odgałęźnik podwójny 18 lub 20dB tłumienie, OUT podłączasz na: TB-2-20++ 1,0 / 2 x 20 dB  tratec
3 - odgałęźnik pojedynczy 1/10dB  OUT podłączasz na 3-ci domek  TB-1-10++ 1,0 / 10,5 dB  tratec
4- multitap 8mio krotny  np. SB-08++ 8 x 11,7 dB + testpoint 20 dB   tratec
tu katalog http://docs4.chomikuj.pl/497448593,P...ukt%C3%B3w.pdf  nie wiem czy aktualny

Pzdr

----------


## Husy

Dziękuje Ci za odpowiedź.
Czy wiesz gdzie można kupić te elementy online?
czy wystarczy że kupię te elementy o takich parametrach ale inny producentów?

----------


## kasprzyk

Możesz wybrać multiline, telmor - tylko ważna jest jedna rzecz, przed zakupem należy się upewnić co do poziomu sygnału, być może nie uzyskasz pożądanych decybeli, dodatkowo ważne jest ile stłumią przewody - po ich podłączeniu i pomiarze będzie wiadomo jakie elementy dokładnie dobrać - na odległość ciężko to uczynić.
Najlepszym wyjściem jest zaproszenie monterów z miernikiem, być może elementy u nich zakupisz i to taniej niż w sklepie ( firmy kablowe mają spore zniżki przy masowym zakupie elementów sieciowych)
pzdr

----------


## Husy

> Najlepszym wyjściem jest zaproszenie monterów z miernikiem, 
> pzdr


Tak też zrobię. Dzięki za odpowiedzi.




> Ja bym zrobił po pierwsze centralny router z dzieleniem pasma, robiłbym to na TP-Linku z wgranym softem Gargoyle, ale po prostu ten soft znam i lubię, Tomato też będzie OK. A za tym routerem, w każdym domu routerek dostępowy z access-pointem, niezależnym NATem i DHCP, jeśliby sieci w każdym domu miały pracować niezależnie, ew. tylko access pointy, a DHCP i nat byłby załatwiany centralnie przez ten główny router, wtedy na całości masz jedną sieć nadzorowaną w całości przez siebie, sam też będziesz mógł wpuszczać konkretne komputery do sieci filtrując ich MAC adresy, jeśli tak chcesz.
> 
> J.




Sam nie wiem jaka sieć będzie lepsza, czy w każdym domku oddzielna czy też jedna na wszystko. Myślę, że najpierw skonfiguruje to jako jedną sieć, a jak bedzie coś nie tak to zmienie aby w każdym domku była inna sieć.

Ok, a więc jako główny router daje TP LINK N750 TL-WDR4300
a jako AP Tp-Link TL-WR740N skonfigurowany w taki sposób: http://tplink-forum.pl/faq-konfigura...nkt-dostepowy/


Jarek.P jak myślisz sprzęt odpowiedni i będzie to działać?

----------


## piotrek5467

Jakby ktoś byłby zainteresowany to będą się odbywać szkolenia z instalacji takich sieci www.abovio.pl/ai warunkiem uczestniczenia jest prowadzanie DG.

----------


## Michalecki

Muszę przestawić router i potrzebuję dłuższy kabel koncentryczny. Czy gdzieś kupię gotowy taki z 10-15 metrów, czy muszę kupić na metry i zrobić końcówki?

----------


## Jarek.P

Gotowych ze złączami typu F (bo o takim przewodzie mówimy?) szczerze mówiąc nigdy nie widziałem, ale w każdym szanującym się sklepie z takimi materiałami bez najmniejszego problemu zarobią Ci złącza na miejscu.

----------

